# Conductors with difficulties



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An amusing clip of conductors having difficulties with their players. The title is "*This Famous Conductor DESTROYED the poor musicians*," and I think we know who _that _is. I really liked the clip of Segerstam, who seems to be quite the enthusiast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2019)

Spare a thought for poor Robert Schumann who was* conductor* of the orchestra in Dusseldorf and who complained to a friend, "they don't seem to be able to play in time"!!!!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This conductor seems to have some sort of health-related difficulty:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, Toscanini, take a chill pill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2019)

How about Stokowski who had people in awe most of the time and was a household name:






Absolutely delicious and a relic from a time when Americans had a real sense of humour. Sadly, those days have long gone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2019)

KenOC said:


> An amusing clip of conductors having difficulties with their players. The title is "*This Famous Conductor DESTROYED the poor musicians*," and I think we know who _that _is. I really liked the clip of Segerstam, who seems to be quite the enthusiast.


Thanks Ken. A shame we had quite so much of the two guys talking and their reactions. Bernstein seemed to respond to the difficulties exactly as I would have imagined - the opposite of Toscanini!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Seems a typical modern YouTube production - two inane idiots who can't do anything giggling at highly gifted musicians whose performances and recordings have gone down in history.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Christabel said:


> How about Stokowski who had people in awe most of the time and was a household name:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only a sense of humor, but some cultural awareness. Warner Bros. cartoons were a huge influence for introducing kids (and adults!) to classical music. Cartoons for the past generation (at least) have been trash infused with music of the lowest quality.


----------

